# How to connect two PC's using Modem?



## bizzare_blue (Aug 11, 2004)

I got two PC's with internal modems but no LAN cards and want to connect them. Is there a way to connect the tw oPC's using the modem. I want to know the whole procedure for exchanging files on the two PC's.


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 11, 2004)

I suggest you buy a two-way USB-cable which will be much easier and faster. i'm not sure if it can be done with modems. i knwo you can share a dialup connection if the comps are connected already (by a hub or p2p). sorry.!


----------



## theraven (Aug 11, 2004)

yeah but ur gonna have to use ur phone lines
and thats gonna cost ya !!
get 2 lan cards .. they'll cost .. what ... 300 bucks each ...
cheaper option
if ur still adamant
u can use hyper terminal and dial the other computer ...
ofcourse it'll use 2 different lines


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 11, 2004)

Hahha....i've been meaning to do this....for about 3 years now.


----------



## aliasghark (Aug 13, 2004)

It is too much trouble trying to connect two PCs with modems. But I have a two-way USB cord, I am not able to connect the PCs still. Both use Win XP. Can anyone give a detailed explanation how to connect the PCs? I also have LAN cards on both PCs. How do i connect using these?


----------



## nil_3 (Mar 17, 2006)

Is it really possible to connect two PCs with a two-way USB cord for transfer of data?


----------



## mediator (Mar 17, 2006)

CAREFUL! Dont blow up the usb slots of the pc's using 2 way usb cable! U need bridged(crossover) usb cable to do that!
To connect pc's using modem is fairly simple...using hyperterminal!


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 18, 2006)

*Your Answer*

Hey bizzare_blue dont ask how to connect two computers through modem. The Right Question is HOW CAN I DO HACKING FROM MY DIAL-UP CONNECTION TO OTHER COMPUTER USING DIAL-UP CONNECTION.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 18, 2006)

abhinav, you made me curious. What did you have in mind?? Could you elaborate??


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes u can.........


----------



## eddie (Mar 19, 2006)

This link explains how to do it without using your phone line
*www.jagshouse.com/modem.html
As you can see, you need to simulate the electrical environment to fake the dial tone. If you can manage to get the electrical stuff working, you might have a bit of luck using HperTerminal to get files across to another system. Mind you...this connection will be SLOW. Just like dial-up.


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 19, 2006)

*Your Answer*

It's Illegal Too Well i give you some sort of idea

try to connect to a modem by using it's number (There are two numbers 
1 Given by your ISP to connect to internet 
2 The number generated by modem to connect to another ISP on Internet for Information Exchange Find This Number and you can directly connect to the computer through 5050 or any other port of the modem which is open at the time. now you can copy any data from victim computer by consuming his/her bandwidth.

Dont ask me how to know the number. It's Illegal Try Find it Yourself On Internet you may find it on some Underground Black Sites


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2006)

@abhinavrakesh
1. the no. has a name => IP address
2. Modem dont have open ports...well routers do have!
3. In this era,u cant achieve anything by just knowing the open ports of a system!

So i guess the topic for this thread is appropriate and for hacking with dial up thing where u urself dont have the B/W....how can u crack other system unless u r highly skilled?


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 22, 2006)

*Your Answer*

Hey In House Geek, Can You Tell Me How Many Ports Are There In Any Computer If You Know This You Can Talk With Me Otherwise See Yaaa!!!


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 22, 2006)

*And*

And One Other Thing Don't Ever Tell In Front Of AnyOne That You Have Some Open Ports. If Someone is Out There Lisnening You He or She May Screw You Badly


----------



## ilugd (Mar 22, 2006)

what do you do abhinav? You are a computer student. Where? Which course?

Well, just curious. You seem to know a LOT!


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 22, 2006)

M.Tech in (Information Technology & Applied Computer Sciences)

Currently Working for (GE CountryWide) as Technical Support Executive & Computer Security Department


----------



## mediator (Mar 22, 2006)

@abhinavrakesh....dont get angry dude...u cud have made single post in reply! PEACE!
Neway i dont have open ports but my system does have and i know what it means.......U asked me No. of ports huh? Common! I dont wanna start a fight over here!
Sure u may be doing MTECH....but in ma college even ma PH.d sir sometimes takes some help from me ( Now dats what i call apni badayi khud karna...huh isnt it ?).

And 1 tip google about open ports ...see da defination....understand it and then post here if u really got the solution or some question!


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Your Answer*



			
				abhinavrakesh said:
			
		

> It's Illegal Too Well i give you some sort of idea
> 
> try to connect to a modem by using it's number (There are two numbers
> 1 Given by your ISP to connect to internet
> ...



sorry sir i beg to disagree with all this jargon. two numbers .... modem generated numbers ..... er am i missing a step here?


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 23, 2006)

No More Conversation With The Edited In This Topic.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2006)

Just because you know more than someone else doesn't give you rights to be condescending towards them. If you are interested in helping out the thread starter then you're more than welcome - otherwise you can stay away from the thread. We don't want rude members so I'd advise you to watch your language and behaviour.


----------



## ilugd (Mar 23, 2006)

abhinav, could i have atleast the names of the two types of addresses used by the modem? I understand your ethical concern about someone misusing the information, and we all appreciate that but if you could atleast give a pointer or some specific idea, then it would be nice of you so that we can find out and learn something new. I am doing MCA, but i am not being taught all this stuff. Think i will do MTech after this. 

If you feel it is not good to post it publicly, please send me an email maybe.

Thanks in advance for your time. Looking forward to learn more from you in the future.


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh I see the word i wright in this forum is edited. i am not using abusive language but i used the word hacker's mainly used to say and it was edited so it's not my fault. i am not here to teach anybody about hacking, i don't want to be banned but i can here specify some of the reading material which can certainly help you to become a Hacker

ebooks: -
1. Computers - Networking - TCPIP Network Administration - Oreilly.pdf
2. HackFAQ V1.pdf
3. nc.pdf (netcat Tutorial)
4. Telnet Tutorial
5. Hackers Encyclopedia.pdf (Important)

if you read these books you can hack but try it at your own computer or your friends computer first, obviously with his concern.


----------



## mediator (Mar 23, 2006)

@abhinavrakesh.....Bhayiya(sigh), i have studied 2,3,4,5 of these books and tcp from some other books but i still study orielly books when i have time!
From the start of the post u have been shying to reveal the modem generated numbers!
Alteast tell us now "the modem generated numbers"! I guess we all are victim of ignorance, ( ofcors except u ) and still learning....So I'll study them....if they really are. 

Modem only does modulation demodulation.....Dont u think so? Well atleast correct me then and yea please tell me if it also has embedded micro OS so that it can have open ports!
I tried googling modem generated numbers,modem with open ports,modem containing micro OS a lot but with no hopeful result!

The only thing i got is something like "Modem using com port....and com port is a dos name for serial port of PC"!
*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&lr=&...official&oi=defmore&defl=en&q=define:COM+port

I also tried to portscan my modem...but alas i didnt even find an IP address of ma modem! cool huh?

Please enlighten us and i'll try to update my knowledge if it can!  

CHEERS! NO HARDSHIPS!


----------



## ilugd (Mar 24, 2006)

is the address of the modem something related to PPP or something?


----------



## bizzare_blue (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi n thnx to all....firstly, I would like to say that I didn't ask for the hacking stuf or anything illegal ....I just asked for a simple way to transfer files between two PC's using modems....that is the way we transfer files using LAN cards and cross-over LAN cables...


 Actually I read bt the same a few years back in DIGIT mag...they had told us to use HyperTerminal....but didn't gave the exact procedure of doing the same....

 Anyways, now I have bought a new PC n share files thru LAN...

bt still m thankfull to the forum members for shedding light on sum lesser known facts.


----------



## mediator (Mar 24, 2006)

OK Yea as @ilugd said the MTECH friend might be confused between a router and cable modem, and serial port and open port! But cable modem isnt the correct name...just said so for convenience!


----------



## abhinavrakesh (Mar 24, 2006)

I am Writing all about the Dial-UP Modem. I think You All are taken modem as Cable Modem.

Mediator When You Start Dialing The iSP Number to connect to the internet then the first window that pop up in front of you is *(Opening Port)* isn't it. That where does this port come from?? you Tell me (Atleast Use Dial - Up For Some Time And Look For This Pop Up Window.

Next Have You Ever Use HyperTerminal or Netcat Or Telnet, Use Them Then You Will get the point i am here discussing 

That COM Port you are telling about is right you are just right there just try to telnet to this port from your friends computer not yours you can't telnet yourself 

First Enable telnet on your system then fron command ipconfig take a look at you ip address then use netcat or any port hacking utility to search your computer open ports from your friends computer 

you did'nt find any open ports because your computer doesn't count hardware ports as open ports as these ports are used by OS's for functioning but another computer can search for hardware open ports and can use that port to telnet into any computer the bandwidth depends on what type of port is it and what hardware is connected to it modem is the most common out of all that directly dials any number 

whether cable modems and behind proxy servers and don't require dialling.


i think after this long text someone will ban me.


----------



## mediator (Mar 25, 2006)

@abhinavrakesh : Sir there is a whole lotta difference between opening port and open port! I finally understand 1 pt u were tryin to make and that was abt COM port!

I was only on dialup till previous year!
The opening port u mentioned is about COM port, otherwise open ports like telnet,ftp etc dont show u any sign of messege saying opening port. I used hyperterminal a long time ago coz now my sole OS is *nix ! I use netcat etc in ma daily life with ma own indegenously built network tools on *nix, coz i like to use my own created tools rather than OS provided. Ok type "netstat -t -u"...these all are open ports and tell me if u find any, imean any hardware port there!
As i mentioned COM port is the dos name for serial port....so this port naturally is a hardware port and comes from behind ur PC cabinet! It says opening port bcoz it first checks the connection with this hardware port.

Now, u cant telnet from software port to a hardware port.....Can u? this wud change the whole concept of process to process communication. And why cant i telnet to my system, if my friend can? Thats a new one,absurd and totally obscure!
U cant telnet to com port ,got it? but the LPD(515) printer port,IPP port (631) etc.   [*www.chebucto.ns.ca/~rakerman/port-table.html]

Now u said..."first open telnet and then search with portscan"...etc.......Now ma friend to make more clear when u urself open telnet service and do a little portscan u'll ofcors find telnet port (23) open isnt it?

Next, u said "you did'nt find any open ports because your computer doesn't count hardware ports as open ports as these ports are used by OS's for functioning but another computer can search for hardware open ports and can use that port to telnet into any computer the bandwidth depends on what type of port is it and what hardware is connected to it modem is the most common out of all that directly dials any number "!
MY GOD, what r u saying bro.....this wud demolish the whole security system if OS is made like that and lead thefts! U just created a new concept.


Please i dont mean to be rude....but please google abt open ports for god sake!


But ..... modem generated nos.... am i missing a step here as said by @pradeep_chauhan! 
@abhinavrakesh, Please explain what de heck these nos. are? 
CHEERS!


----------



## thnkdg (May 15, 2007)

Excuse me sirs this very achademical discussion will leave outside the majority of people not so in deep with computers.
PLEASE DON'T MISS THE ORIGINAL PATH !!!!
People are interested about:

1) Is it possible to connect DIRECTELY two computers just using two modems
directely connected with a rj11 cable???

2) How can we do it using Hyper Terminal and ATA+<ENTER> on the server and ATD+<Enter> on the client in order to exchange files???
With what operative system? Windows, Mac, Linux etc.?
Please be precise and easy because what you consider understood might be not for others.
thank you to solve my 3 year long big question.


----------

